# Safari Can't Connect Online ...



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Safari will no longer go online ... Just happened this morning. I tried rebooting the router many times. Also rebooted the Modem. Restarted my MacPro many times .... Trashed Safari and reinstalled fresh copy from Apple.

Safari still will not go online at all. Continue to get this error message:

"Safari can't connect to the server."

Safari can't open the page "http://www.google.com/" because Safari can't connect to the server "www.google.com".


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Make sure in the safari settings there are no proxies enabled that's the first thing to look at. Then check your connection settings to see if you have a green dot neat wireless or ethernet.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WizardGebbia said:


> Make sure in the safari settings there are no proxies enabled that's the first thing to look at. Then check your connection settings to see if you have a green dot neat wireless or ethernet.


Problem solved:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3278007

Followed the instructions, and now Safari is back to normal.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

*Safari is Off-Line Again ...*

A few days ago Safari would no longer go online, so I deleted the com.apple.Safari.plist file, then relaunched Safari and it worked!

This morning, I launched Safari, and it would not go online. I opened up Firefox with no problem, which is where I'm posting this message from.

I've tried trashing the com.apple.Safari.plist several times this morning, then relaunching Safari, but it will still not go online.

Any other ideas of how to solve this issue ... ???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the Developer's menu enabled? If so select error console from it and see if anything is listed there.

It's because of issues like this I quit using it and went to FF.


----------

